# SEOUL | LG Science Park in Magok | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

LG SCIENCE PARK OFFICIAL BEGIN CONSTRUCTION THIS MONTH.

AREA 170,000㎡
INVEST 3 BILLIONS USD
MAGOK OF SEOUL
ACCOMMODATE LG ELECTRONIC, LG DISPLAY, LG INNOTECH, LG CHEMICAL, LG LIFE AND HEALTHY, LG UPLUS'S R&D 20,000 EMPLOYEE
AND THIS R&D CENTER WILL BE CONNECTED OTHER 7 LG R&D CENTER AROUND SEOUL METROPOLITAN 
*AND COMPETITION WITH SAMSUNG R&D CENTER IN SECHO OF SEOUL*


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

fantastic! if you come south korea


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*http://www.hok.com/design/region/asia-pacific/lg-science-park/*

The largest research complex in western Seoul will act as the center for LG’s next-generation research and development.


Located in Seoul’s Magok District, the LG Science Park is a research campus providing facilities to support innovative research and industrial prototyping. It provides flexible buildings and laboratories facilitating virtually every type of scientific research.

Based on the wide range of science accommodated and the emphasis on sustainable design, the new LG Science Park will be a unique campus for the global research community. HOK designed phase one of the master plan and six of the laboratory and office buildings.

A public greenway bisects the site from north to south, connecting the campus to a public park. The master plan also creates a new linear park running east to west through the site, forming extensive swaths of greenery and encouraging public access to the parks.

Intersecting the parks at the heart of the campus is an Integrated Support Center (ISC) housing shared campus facilities. Designed for LEED Platinum certification, the ISC features a welcome center, LG exhibition and conference spaces, sports and recreation facilities, a children’s nursery, a VIP suite and offices.

Each LG business group has its own main entrance and lobby. Building elevations are framed with natural stone and in-filled with glass and stainless steel panels to create a variety of facade treatments that provide views to the parks and minimize solar gain.

Sustainable design strategies for campus buildings include self-shading facade treatments and the use of innovative technologies such as algae panels and footfall harvesting to generate power. Flat roof surfaces accommodate photovoltaic panels and vegetated roofs, while ground-source heat pumps provide heating and cooling.

HOK worked in association with Korean practices Gansam Architects, Chang-Jo Architecture and LG Toyo Engineering; engineering consultants WSP (structural and civil engineering); and Vanderweil Engineers (mechanical, electrical and plumbing services).


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.fnnews.com/news/201410231441471874


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.newspim.com/view.jsp?newsId=20150126000291
















http://m.mt.co.kr/renew/view.html?no=2014101716305106138
^^
LG SCIENCE PARK in magok
176882 m2
construction cost $ 4 billions


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

CEO of LG VISITING PROJECT SITE

LG Invest $4 billions R&D hub in west of seoul 
land area 170,000㎡
floor area 1110,000㎡(약 33만 5000평) 
building 18 units

BTW
LG agreement with AES Energy Storage(AES) to supply GWh ESS.

World Top ESS company is LG chemical
world top Electronic battery company is also LG chemical
http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2015121517173368042
LG chemical is going to stay in this project building magok


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*daehwan kwon
^^
taken at September 2015*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://blog.naver.com/g2007h/220536005638
> 
> This project might not be tall, but boy does it look big, even though we're still in the early stages.


I posted this on similar thread by different user a few weeks ago, but Inno4321's thread is the first one created, so I'm "transfering" my post over and asking mods to delete the other thread to make it clearer.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.naver.com/columbusrealty/19383


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

copyright to sohwonwoo
^^
^^
but real estate name so funny(no offensive mean though) "알파고 부동산 alphago real estate lol
:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Del


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

imgurl










LG SCIENCE PARK IN MAGOK


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
copyright http://blog.naver.com/hje1885/221008787196

LG SCIENCE PARK IN MAGOK
Almost LG group's R&D facility gather in here


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^

I didn't take above photos. Above all photos copyright belong to 위 모든 사진들의 저작권과 출처는==> 더이룸 공인중개사 (hokk123) http://blog.naver.com/hokk123/221018644282
귀한 사진 찍어주셔서 정말 감사드립니다. 위와같이 선생님의 사진 출처를 표기했습니다. 
혹시 그렇더라도 사진이 올려진것을 원치 않으실 경우 [email protected]으로 메일주십시오 
즉시 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 감사합니다. thanks you


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://blog.naver.com/jsricenz/221068093528
http://blog.naver.com/iwon79/221048535587









almost com
24 football stadium unit size
accommodate 10 LG affiliate 
LG electronic,LG chemical,LG inotech,LG life&science,LG display,LG life&health,LGCNS,LG서브원
90 thousand employees


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://blog.naver.com/iwon79/221077901231


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

1 step almost com
another final 2 step project continue ongoing
22,000 r&d expert engineers will work in here for LG


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://blog.naver.com/real_ymj/221194115184


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Now Completed*










http://www.ajunews.com/view/20180422135923564










http://daily.hankooki.com/lpage/economy/201804/dh20180423115502138070.htm










http://biz.khan.co.kr/khan_art_view.html?artid=201804201337001&code=920100


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
22000 High educated engineers will accommodated in here!!
Seoul will be more vibrate city and hub for global leading AI!!
IT LOOKS LIKE UNIVERSITY Campus!!


----------

